# GLOVE BOX HINGE BROKEN! HELP!



## andyward82 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi. My doughnut of an ex-girlfriend has slammed my glovebox shut so hard it's broken the left side hinge and now it drops down.
Can I get this repaired?
Shall I try and glue it?
If so, what type of glue should I use?
Anyone know how much this would cost me for a garage to repair it?

Cheers

Andy


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

I had a similar problem 18 months ago (wasn't your ex-gf that broke the hinge tho, it was me  ) - is that why she's now ur ex??!??!?!?

Anyway took it into the delaer and explained that the hinge had become really stiff causing it to snap and they repalced the full thing under warranty.

Assuming yours is still under warranty, might be worth a try.


----------



## lrm204a (Oct 12, 2009)

This happened to me and my TTC had just finished the manu warranty but did have the extended Audi warranty - they refused to fix this under the extended warranty and wanted c£300 for a new glovebox!

In the end I purchased the govebox from eBay and fitted it my self - I only paid £100!

Hopefully you'll be able to get yours replaced under warrenty, if not find a new GB and fit yourself - they are easy to fit.


----------



## sertio (Oct 30, 2009)

happened to me a month ago. I broke it in an effort to fix it because i thought it didnt close properly. Audi wanted 415 euros because the whole thing needs to come off and be replaced by a new one :x

Needless to say it is still broken


----------



## matthewcodd (Jul 14, 2007)

Mine replaced under warrenty, its a common fault


----------



## andyward82 (Jan 27, 2009)

How long is a standard warranty? Please tell me it is four years or I'm knackered... I'm thinking of using glue, just to get it past the inspection...!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Three Years


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

matthewcodd said:


> Mine replaced under warrenty, its a common fault


over 100 years of car building and Audi still can't do a proper hinge. :evil:

Good news is that everything that is connected to that hinge looks nice


----------



## mrtrendvampire (Sep 21, 2011)

guys, any help on removing the glove box? any threads thanks


----------



## TommyTii (Mar 3, 2016)

I just freaked at my GF for doing this to mine. Its our 1 year anniversary and now were not talking haha. Think it might be easier to get a new GF.


----------



## RFHWayne (Feb 3, 2015)

mrtrendvampire said:


> guys, any help on removing the glove box? any threads thanks


I removed my glovebox recently. Just 6 bolts. 3 on the inside top, 1 inside at the back, and 2 outside underneath. Be careful with the airbag, disconnect battery first or you will need VCDS or a fault reset tool such as Xtool VAG401 (via the OBD2 Port) to reset the Airbag Warning light on the DIS afterwards.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

It is possible to repair the hinge with a bit of suitable DIY: a mix of glue and a 'splint'.
See: viewtopic.php?f=19&t=321483

If you use aluminium for the splint, choose a 'hard' aluminium. A marine grade should be OK.

If you keep the ignition turned off all the time that the air bag switch plug is disconnected, then no fault codes will be generated and you will not need VCDS to get rid of them.


----------



## lac (Jun 30, 2014)

Lots of hinge repair kits in eBay


----------



## Bone Rat (Jun 27, 2011)

Did the same to mine, repairing it is fairly easy if you follow the directions above. Glue by itself will not be enough - it will need reinforcing with some sort of splint. I initially used B&Q aluminum strip as shown on the guide listed in Brittan's reply above. I thought it would be stronger to do both sides (the shown one & the reverse acute angled one so it had metal both sides). It didn't work as it fouls, I had to remove the one on the acute side. The trouble was then that the ordinary Al was not strong enough & it stretched & bent.

Redid it using mild steel strip and that has been a lot better & help for 2 years. If you disconnect the battery you do not generate fault codes.

It's a bit long winded but it's a lot cheaper than Audi's quotes. I think the hinge repair kits refer to Mk1 TTs, this hinge bit seems to be an integral part of the glove-box, not seen many second hand either

Andy


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

An alternative solution if you aren't that bothered about the 'elegant' slow opening...
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=993249

I repaired mine three times and it wasn't really repairable anymore so went for this more pratical, although less elegant solution...

Andy


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

A lot of these hinge failures will be as a result of owners forcing the lid open / closed against the resistance of the damper. The problem being that after a while the damper mechanism becomes so slow that you have to "help it" on its way which then puts stresses on the hinges. 
Fixing, or doing away with, sluggish dampers should save the hinges. 
On the Mk3s there is virtually no damping of the glovebox lid. Finally they have learnt.


----------



## noidea (Jan 16, 2012)

As far as I know it's the rubber seal in the damper, take the damper apart and lube the seal, should last for a while.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cartog (May 10, 2011)

I've taken the glove box out, both left and right hinges broken. I can see from Forum how to strengthen damper side with steel and glue and will make sure to give it a quirt of silicon spray, but how does one fix the right hand side?

Thanks


----------



## Hipstar (Dec 30, 2014)

For future reference:

http://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/a4-owners-do-this-today-and-save-yourself-over-£150.83233/

I did mine (a TT) last week with a bit of Epoxy and metal using this method


----------

